# Iron Man 3: Traileranalyse mit geballtem Nerdwissen und Story-Vorhersage - Achtung Spoiler!



## NicoMendrek (14. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Iron Man 3: Traileranalyse mit geballtem Nerdwissen und Story-Vorhersage - Achtung Spoiler!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Iron Man 3: Traileranalyse mit geballtem Nerdwissen und Story-Vorhersage - Achtung Spoiler!


----------



## Zelias (14. März 2013)

Echt beachtlich was man hier durch geballte Nerdwissen alles aus dem Trailer hat raus holen können, Respekt dafür. Wobei es irgendwie auch ziemlich ärgerlich ist wenn soviel von der vermeintlichen Story im Trailer gespoilert wird, ich hoffe da hat man noch etwas in der Hinterhand. 

Irgendwie werden Trailer immer mehr zu einer Best of Compilation des Films/Spiels die viel zu viel vorweg nehmen.


----------



## Metko1 (16. März 2013)

Ja... kaum zu glauben das so viele verschiedene trailer schon gibt nur für 1 film, da spoilert man sich die ganzen guten scenen weg ( egal obs nur 2-4 sekunden sind...)

btw. hab den trailer nicht geguckt und am besten is es Teaser anzugucken die so früh erscheinen die sowieso kaum was zeigen auser Namen und einzelne bilder ^^


----------



## LordCrash (16. März 2013)

Meine Güte, wie viele "xxx-Mans" gibts denn?

Mit Batman kann ich mich ja gerade noch anfreunden, aber der ganze andere Superhelden-Krust interessiert mich praktisch null. Wenn ich mir da mal so ansehe, wie viele Leute zu Avengers ins Kino gegangen sind, kann ich eigentlich nur noch ungläubig den Kopf schütteln. Aber das musste ich bei Transformers X ja vorher auch schon tun.....


----------



## Lukecheater (16. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wie viele "xxx-Mans" gibts denn?
> 
> Mit Batman kann ich mich ja gerade noch anfreunden, aber der ganze andere Superhelden-Krust interessiert mich praktisch null. Wenn ich mir da mal so ansehe, wie viele Leute zu Avengers ins Kino gegangen sind, kann ich eigentlich nur noch ungläubig den Kopf schütteln. Aber das musste ich bei Transformers X ja vorher auch schon tun.....


 
Du hast gerade wirklich Avengers mit dem Transformers Müll verglichen? I'm sorry to say this, but you FAILED!


----------



## Bl4ckburn (16. März 2013)

Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass viele Infos erst durch ein genaues hinsehen und recherche hier dagelegt wurden. (Beispiel Cast der Schauspieler / Rolle im Film -> die Verbindung zu dem Nanoprogramm und das Logo auf Tonys Shirt -> weitere Gegnergruppe)
Ich freu mich auf den Film.


----------



## LordCrash (17. März 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Du hast gerade wirklich Avengers mit dem Transformers Müll verglichen? I'm sorry to say this, but you FAILED!


 
Für mich ist das alles Müll..... Sobald jemand so einen lächerlichen Superheldenanzug an hat, ist bei mir schon Schicht im Schacht. Wie gesagt, Batman geht noch wegen der starken Story, aber der Rest.... 

Was solls, ich bin wenigstens ehrlich....


----------



## Phillup (17. März 2013)

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Film, soll dann ja wohl der letzte sein, oder? Ist mir von den ganzen Superhelden zumindest noch am liebsten.


----------



## Sha6rath (24. März 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Du hast gerade wirklich Avengers mit dem Transformers Müll verglichen? I'm sorry to say this, but you FAILED!


 
Leute die beim Film aufgepasst haben und das Hirn nicht Ganz abgeschalten haben merken zumindest das der Film ab der Hälfte bis auf die Figuren fast identisch sind  

Mir sagen zumindest Roboter mehr zu als Superhelden XD


----------



## soranPanoko (24. März 2013)

Im film scheint Pepper aber Rescue zu werden, zumindest steigt sie in ne rüstung. Das ganz ist durch ein Legoset geleaked (dennen hat wohl keiner gesagt, dass das ein geheimnis ist)



> Leute die beim Film aufgepasst haben und das Hirn nicht Ganz abgeschalten haben...



.. haben einen n der waffel... manche filme sind nicht geeignet um groß drüber nachzudenken sondern wollen einfach untrhalten ...


----------

